# Body/Frame Separation - '69 GTO



## Easmith007 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello Dash

Going crazy trying to find the steps required for a frame and body separation step-by-step guide. Does anyone know of such a description for 69 GTO? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Easmith007 said:


> Hello Dash
> 
> Going crazy trying to find the steps required for a frame and body separation step-by-step guide. Does anyone know of such a description for 69 GTO? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Start with buying several boxes of zip lock freezer bags and a couple sharpies, bag and identify every nut, bolt and screw that you remove from the car, you will thank me when you start putting the car back together.

Remove the battery, hood, bumpers, disassemble and remove the front clip, drain radiator, remove radiator and core support, drain engine oil and transmission fluid, disconnect and drain brake lines, fuel lines and remove the fuel tank. Disconnect the wires, water lines to the radiator and vacuum lines from the transmission. Remove drive shaft, disconnect the engine bolts on the bellhousing and the torque converter, then remove the transmission. next make sure all wires are disconnected from engine and remove the engine.

Check for grounds wires attaching the frame to the body and disconnect, you should have 7 body bushings per side, once all bushing bolts are removed you should be able to lift the body off of the frame.

It's been 12 years ago when I started the restoration on my 66, I may have missed some of the details, 
Good luck and post pictures of your progress,


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't forget the parking brake cable and the speedo cable, they will also have to be detached. :thumbsup:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks Jim,

Steering shaft rag joint as well,


----------

